# Walking on leash like a champ!



## Dionne2u (Nov 5, 2018)

She did it!
I live in a neighborhood where there is lots and i mean lots of new things for a puppy to take in; dogs barking behind fences, cars coming in going out, close to 100 ducks and geese flapping wings and flying, people going in and out of homes, cars honking ...it's the perfect place to train ...yeah i kinda jump right in after i know my horse or dogs bond with me. Life is unexpected and so i train that way, a little mixture of unexpected and slow & easy. 

Any who, Fraulein is 12 weeks and it's time for a little walk in the neighborhood. 1st time she was very scared when it came to the dogs & ducks. She bolted for the house multiple times but was leashed to me so we ended up sitting and observing for about 20 min. The walk home was primarily pull, stop, walk step, pull ,stop, walk step, pull, stop, walk ...until we reached the house. Slowest walk home i ever had, Hoffnung was looking at me like "what???" Lol. 

The next day when i went to the front door she was looking out and then back at me with a wag of the tail, so off we went again. She did a little better but still scared and pulling often.

I thought to myself, she needs a bit more bonding besides the play, feeding, and relaxing times. So, last night out of the crate she went and in my bed. I normally sleep with them but she didn't want any part of sleep or being in bed, so i had to crate. I am pleased to say She woke this morning a new puppy! 

Today (day 3) i was going to stop the walking in the neighborhood for a few more weeks however, she bolted to the door with a little bark when i said, "lets go walk?".
I was so amazed at the difference a day can make. She walked without pulling on the leash, she saw people and she loves meeting people, no pull just sits and looks at them...wow!!! Around the ducks and dogs she was hesitant at times but not scared (head up & tail in the curious not fearful position), she came when asked and did i mention NO PULLING No Bolting!!! Awww be still my heart ? 

I just gotta brag, she didn't let her fears carry her away. She looked them in the eye! I'm glad i listened to her this morning and let her tell me what she was ready to do... we had a beautiful walk on a beautiful day right in the middle of a busy city. Tomorrow we will hike the woods ?


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

What a good brave girl! 
I think she is learning that nothing bad happens, and seeing all this stuff is really interesting! Pretty soon she will be demanding walks......


----------



## Dionne2u (Nov 5, 2018)

Thank you! I hope so too, she really impressed me today ?


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Gooooood girl!


----------



## Dionne2u (Nov 5, 2018)

Yes!!! Good girl, and she did wonderful again today!! We hiked the woods and took a little jot around the neighborhood. Will try a new place tomorrow.


----------

